
Nobody Knows the Identity of the 150 People Killed by U.S. In Somalia - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2016/03/08/nobody-knows-the-identity-of-the-150-people-killed-by-u-s-in-somalia-but-most-are-certain-they-deserved-it/
======
techdragon
I want to vomit a little bit with sheer rage some times. America is literally
rotting away since 2001. Before then, it had a few bruises and blemishes like
any country does. A sad chapter here, some scandal there. But now it rots on
full display for the world and I can't understand how it's citizens live with
it... Then I remember they don't care. And I do my best not to care because if
I kept on caring it would probably drive me to suicidal depression. And I
circle back to my thoughts and realise that they don't care because they too
are probably just afraid of being dead inside, it's nicer to be ignorant and
happy than informed and depressed. It's just the vicious cycle of the world.

~~~
effie
I feel the same. I wonder whether this moral sludge we live in is how the
world always has been and always will be, so all the stories about moral
values are just notable exceptions. How to raise children who would care for
other people, for moral values when we do not? Where do we find better
parents, better teachers? How do we move towards a society based on actual
people instead of the _fakes of a human_ most of us are?

